# Surf fishing OBX in April



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Since I had to cancel my Yearly October trip to OBX this year, I am now starting to have OBX withdraw. So, I am thinking about trying to go to the OBX in April of 2012. I was wondering how the surf fishing is then. I usually fish Oregon Inlet. Any replies would be appreciated. Thanks DeputyDog


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

This year I was down on the last week of March, first few days of April.
I caught one Shad the whole week. That was up in KDH.
The locals were saying I was a week or two early.
A lot of the restaurants and shops were still closed for the Winter, and were to open in a few weeks from then.
My advice, based on last year, is to wait till around, or after tax day, unless you like it quiet,chilly, and with poor fishing.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

I would suggest waiting untill about a month or so untill you leave for obx, and then try to get answers here. I can tell you right now, it all has to do with the outdoor temps, and water temps. If the water is just right, and you go at just the right time, you will be in fishing heaven. Just wait untill a little before you go, then we can tell you how the fishing will be(I hope)


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

You are exactly right fanatic. Temps. make the difference for sure. I was just wondering I guess what if anything is average for that month. Wondering if a seven hour drive would be worth it. Thanks


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

may


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats my problem. I can't take vacation from May-August.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Deputydog said:


> Thats my problem. I can't take vacation from May-August.


april will bring the spring time favorite-BLOWTOADS-should be some mullet starting to show up also,alot of the time you're gonna have to stay mobile and be willing to drive a bit,last year around the 12th did well on toads near hatteras inlet but the next day in the same hole it was bluefish and flounder while at the hook near the walkin they had nice mullet and toads,so keep up on the reports as your days get near and be prepared for just about anything,keep an eye on the winds also ,in the spring ya gotta have a ssw at the point and south to really have decent chance


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Deputydog said:


> You are exactly right fanatic. Temps. make the difference for sure. I was just wondering I guess what if anything is average for that month. Wondering if a seven hour drive would be worth it. Thanks


I could say the average temprature for water would be about 60 degrees. for the air, maybe 50-60 degrees. I also forgot that you can use a light spinning rod/reel and a grub and jig combo. throw that in the surf, to find some puppy drum.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Deputydog said:


> Since I had to cancel my Yearly October trip to OBX this year, I am now starting to have OBX withdraw. So, I am thinking about trying to go to the OBX in April of 2012. I was wondering how the surf fishing is then. I usually fish Oregon Inlet. Any replies would be appreciated. Thanks DeputyDog


 I would say go to S end of Ocracoke,it should be heating up about that time,but nps and it's "parents" (dow selc audubon) are going to make s end of Ocracoke,all of Hatteras Inlet,and all of OI a "wilderness area",meaning not even pedestrian access.... All that being said you sould be able to get some shrimp and some bottomrigs,go to Billy Mitchell or ramp 55 at ferry dock and catch some seamullet,blowtoads,grey trout,or maybe a drum if you are able to get close enough to the inlet..... With all the new rules that will come into effect next year,I'm not really sure how accessable fishing of any kind will be.... jmho...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you think they will really be able to take over? I have been reading into it and it's not good. OBX was set up for recreation for the people of N.C. What is going on here. The people of OBX need fisherman to survive. It is soooooo sad. One day we will be searching for somewhere else to go. You said, bynext year? What is the latest?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Deputydog said:


> Do you think they will really be able to take over? I have been reading into it and it's not good. OBX was set up for recreation for the people of N.C. What is going on here. The people of OBX need fisherman to survive. It is soooooo sad. One day we will be searching for somewhere else to go. You said, bynext year? What is the latest?


 From what I understand they are going to declare OI,Hat Inlet,Ocock Inlet,all wilderness area,no access period...... Also a stretch of n beach is to be done the same way..


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Not to make this a political thread, but I wonder where our current candidates for President stand on this issue?
I never hear this subject brought up in any debate or other political forum.
This issue could sway my vote far more than some other obscure platform that is spouted as being good for me.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

dena said:


> Not to make this a political thread, but I wonder where our current candidates for President stand on this issue?
> I never hear this subject brought up in any debate or other political forum.
> This issue could sway my vote far more than some other obscure platform that is spouted as being good for me.


yeah but they all lie


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

True dat.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

How many people do the jails on the OBX hold.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

HStew said:


> How many people do the jails on the OBX hold.


 Trust me when they overflow in Manteo,they will sendem to Elizabeth City.... Think I'd rather stay outta that one sure nuff...


----------



## windy (Sep 24, 2005)

May is the best month. We had a big run of spanish at the point last time I was down.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

windy said:


> May is the best month. We had a big run of spanish at the point last time I was down.


 Yeap,stand a chance of catching drum or cobia that time of year as well...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"How many people do the jails on the OBX hold. "

Plenty of people

Pretty nice as far as Jails go, Dorm room with a full time CO monitor. Very little Shanking going on....

Stay away from the vegetable loaf.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> "How many people do the jails on the OBX hold. "
> 
> Plenty of people
> 
> ...


 Bailed out by Waken of all people..  Then go to the planks and catch 5 backtaback big drum... I'd say you wuz just a "short timer".....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Bailed out by Waken of all people.. Then go to the planks and catch 5 backtaback big drum... I'd say you wuz just a "short timer"..... 

Me and Wacko are thinking of starting a bondsman/guide service.

Instead of calling a regular bondsman to spring you...........call us...........we get you out...........get you rigged up.............put you on fish............

It is a bit more expensive than the other alternatives, but between spending your day/nights sitting in the Day room with a Baloney sandwich or out there in the action bowed up to a 50"er we feel there is a market...

252 987 5555 You will have to transfer charges to a valid credit card before we will accept the collect call from Manteo.....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Garboman said:


> "Bailed out by Waken of all people.. Then go to the planks and catch 5 backtaback big drum... I'd say you wuz just a "short timer".....
> 
> Me and Wacko are thinking of starting a bondsman/guide service.
> 
> ...


going on speed dial as i type!!!


----------

